# Moving to Sicily this Summer



## jwl325 (Feb 28, 2010)

Very excited!!! We'll be there 2-3 years (my wife's a Navy Nurse). 

Any insights as to trail and road cycling? Looks like we'll be living in an area with lots of rural paved roads (Sigonella), which sounds great to me. But I'd also be interested in any nice trail riding, nothing spectacular in terms of feats of amazement,  .

Bill


----------

